# Have You Tracked Ships At Sea On Your Computer?



## Lon (Feb 26, 2017)

My ex KIWI  wife (we're friends) is on s cruise ship the NCL Star which left Auckland a few days ago with a final destination of Singapore. I have been able to communicate with her via email as well as FACEBOOK. In addition you can go online and actually see the positioning of the ship which is presently on the CORAL SEA off the coast of Cairns, Australia headed for Darwin. You can also access the ships WEB CAM and get a view of the stern of the ship. FASCINATING STUFF.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 26, 2017)

In a similar vein, here's a web site which tracks all commercial air traffic in the U.S.  If you see a airliner passing over your house, you can find out which flight it is, where it came from/is going to, the type of aircraft, and its altitude and speed, etc., etc.....

https://www.flightradar24.com/38.22,-93.03/7


----------



## Lon (Feb 26, 2017)

Yes    I have checked aircraft as well.


----------



## oldman (Feb 27, 2017)

I do airliners all the time. 

https://flightaware.com/


----------



## Steve LS (Feb 27, 2017)

Lon, check out Marine Traffic.
Type in the ship name and it will show you exactly where it is or click on a icon and it will give you the shop name.


----------

